

A simple(r) system to track your sleep without a wearable - freshfey
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/hello/sense-know-more-sleep-better

======
nodata
They might think that the sleep pill will invisibly clip to my pillow, but I
can guarantee that my hand or my face or my arm will constantly find it.

